# Befehl zum Fenster schließen? GUI



## Mostwanted94 (4. Okt 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich schreibe gerade ein Programm das am Ende dann ein Telefonbuch sein soll. Also hier hab ich einen Exit-Button, der aber wenn man ihn klickt noch ein Fenster aufgeht wo nochmal nachgefragt wird ob man das Fenster wirklich schließen will. Und das hat auch wieder zwei Button mit Ja oder Nein. Den Ja-Button hab ich schon ganz einfach mit dem Befehl System.exit(0); , aber der Nein-Button fehlt mir noch. Weil mit dem Befehl System.exit(0); schließen sich beide Fenster aber wenn man den Nein-Button klickt soll sich ja nur das eine Fenster schließen wo steht ob man es wirklich schließen will. logisch. Aber ich kenn bzw. finde keinen Befehl der so etwas macht. Wisst ihr etwas?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Mfg mostwanted94


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Okt 2010)

dispose() ?
setVisible(false) ?


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (4. Okt 2010)

Es gibt sogenannte JOptionPane


```
int result = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null,"Wollen sie das Programm wirklich beenden", "Programm beenden", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION);
switch(result)
case JOptionPane.YES_OPTION:
System.exit(0)
case JOptionPane.NO_OPTION:
```

Der Dialog schließt sich automatisch nachdem du was gewählt hast


----------



## Mostwanted94 (4. Okt 2010)

Super und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mfg Mostwanted94


----------

